# silver nitrate cautery vaginal cuff



## lscott (Sep 15, 2009)

Patient is status post vaginal hysterectomy w/ bso.  She came to the office with a 1 mm separation of the vaginal cuff.  The doctor was unable to stitch due to a narrow vagina, so she used silver nitrate to cauterize the cuff.

I have 998.31 for the diagnosis code, is that right?

What code would I use for the repair?  None of the repair codes seem to fit.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## kbarron (Sep 15, 2009)

Is she in the global period? If so then there is no charge.


----------

